# Problème Outlook[.]com et Mail iOS



## sangoke (24 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je rencontre un souci avec mon adresse mail en "@hotmail.fr" qui a donc migré vers les serveurs "outlook.com" depuis déjà un moment. J'ajouterais également que j'ai une adresse gmail qui elle ne rencontre pas le souci évoqués ici.

Je viens de passer d'un iPhone 8 à un iPhone X, tous les deux en version iOS 12.1, mes mails reçus dans ma boîte de réception hotmail ont mis un peu de temps à se synchroniser car j'en ai énormément, par contre mes mails envoyés ne se sont pas synchronisés, il n'y a que les nouveaux messages envoyés qui apparaissent, pas les anciens déjà envoyés auparavant. Pourtant je suis bien en IMAP, quand j'en envoie un je le retrouve sur mon mac et sur outlook.com, pareil quand j'en supprime, c'est étrange ce comportement et j'ai pas trop envie de supprimer et recréer le compte car ça met longtemps à synchroniser à chaque fois..

Merci par avance pour votre aide, c'est assez pénible.


----------



## sangoke (2 Décembre 2018)

deymar95 a dit:


> Bonjour, peut-être que vos anciens messages envoyer n'ont pas été enregistrer


Bonjour et merci,

Si si ils sont bien enregistrés car présents sur le serveur (sur le site outlook.com), ils ne se chargeaient juste pas sur mon iPhone.

J'ai réussi à solutionner mon problème, j'ai bien retrouvé les anciens messages envoyés sur mon iPhone en configurant mes mails avec Exchange et non IMAP c'est quand même bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas ou mal avec IMAP qui est un des protocoles les plus utilisés aujourd'hui...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Décembre 2018)

En imap cela doit fonctionner, mais il faut rafraîchir manuellement les répertoires pour récupérer les mails...
Et seul le principal sera mis à jour dès que tu reçois un mail. Donc si tu utilises une règle outlook pour déplacer certains mails dans des répertoires ... ben tu ne les verras pas.

La gestion des alias bug aussi avec les boîtes Outlook


----------

